
Show HN: ScreenToVideo – Powerful screen recorder and video editor - nicktatomir
https://screentovideo.com/
======
nicktatomir
Hi HN! I hope you’re doing well.

We built ScreenToVideo as an intuitive tool for everybody wanting to create a
video presentation in just a few steps (Record, Edit, Share), without dealing
with multiple complex applications.

New features are added regularly and components are redesigned to provide the
most utility with the least complexity.

Behind the scenes, the hardware capabilities are used to accelerate data
processing while maintaining the original video quality. We are currently
working to build interactive videos that can be played in any browser.

Please take a look and share your thoughts with us. What do you like about it?
What would you like S2V to solve for you?

